# Alternatives?



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone has experimented with alternative meds.
I have heard that niacin acid (vitamin b3) is helpfull.
Has anyone had positive experiences with vitamins or herbs.
I am especially interested in comments from people that have gotten dp/dr from hallucinogens (acid, weed, shrooms).


----------



## wadey3 (May 2, 2005)

have you tried any meds or on any at the mo. I only ask cuz I think it is the only true way to get the upper hand on DP. Even if they don't take the dp away, they help with the anxiety and depression and the obessive thoughts giving u the opportunity to get a little mental rest and hopefully get back on track.

I gave up meds for a couple of years, trying to keep it in check, healthily, exercise, supplements, good diet, but it all returned and took me even lower than before, considering i have lived in cemetries before thats pretty low, snicker.

I have been on meds for nearly 2 weeks and it is absolutely shocking how low I went, anxiety and depression have been allievated, dp less intense but it takes awhile to believe that any recovery is possible when you get that bad, reality checking too constantly monitor how i feel in every situation and being amazed that things feel more normal but still not 100% convincing myself. It's only been 2 weeks so it does take a while.

I am taking 40mg escitolopram and 100 mg of a Spanish sulpride antiphyscotic plus some sleepers for emergencies, and personally no more trying to control dp without the pills cuz 3 times tried and 3 times failed.

wade


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I have have bad experiences with meds. If I take any meds that mess with serotonin levels I get very bad flashbacks. I have tried ativan, paxil and a few others in the past, they all gave me flashbacks. 
This is why I am particularly interested in comments from people that have done a lot of acid. 
Anyone else out there get flashbacks from meds?
Got any suggestions?


----------



## wadey3 (May 2, 2005)

I did a shit load in the 90's, never a problem, had a bad trip 99 brought on permanent dp and had flashbacks for about 3 years after that, but meds have never been the cause of flashbacks. different strokes for different folks.

wade


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> I did a sh*t load in the 90's, never a problem, had a bad trip 99 brought on permanent dp and had flashbacks for about 3 years after that, but meds have never been the cause of flashbacks. different strokes for different folks


It is strange that you never had a problem with meds. 
I actually feel like my dp/dr is more of a perminent flashback than real dp/dr, I don't know. Maybe both I guess.
I am sure that if I smoke pot or do any drugs that mess with seritonin levels I will trippp out - way the hell out.

I know that vitamin B3 helps people on acid have a good trip, I was thinking that there may be ways to turn the bad dp/dr/flashback into a good dp/dr/flashback :? . I can't afford to wast money on something that wont work though.

P.S.


> considering i have lived in cemetries before thats pretty low


Wadey3 just so you feel better, I have sleep in -30 temps on railroad tracks before, well not sleep but survived. Also found myself sleeping in a "gay park" in hawaii before,
I am not gay this caused me some problems  . 
I am happy to now at least have a roof over my head.


----------



## wadey3 (May 2, 2005)

> actually feel like my dp/dr is more of a perminent flashback than real dp/dr, I don't know. Maybe both I guess.


Dp for me is feeling of loss of self and the fog between my brain and reality, and this brings out all the other obbessive behaviour, does this feel real, am i here, then anxiety, which rockets.



> I am sure that if I smoke pot or do any drugs that mess with seritonin levels I will trippp out - way the hell out


I agree with that, dope just heightened dp 10 fold, at 1st i just rode it like a massive trip as i loved my dope. I had to give it up all class A's cos there was no fun in it anymore but AD's or AP's never caused the same problem just calmed down the obbessions and gives me some more clarity and a stabler self identity. Still have problems with a damaged ego having been smashed.. Just have to be patient and gain a self trust.

With u on sleeping rough, it sucks, the gay mardi gras is now a funny tale, not at the time for u, lol..... nice to have a roof if it is only my parents. Aye, the road is long and winding.

Wade


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Still have problems with a damaged ego having been smashed.. Just have to be patient and gain a self trust.


Yeah the smashed ego, what are we to do about that?
The only drug that would work for a smashed ego is ICE I think.
But ICE is a whole new world of problems.

At least I am now a very humble person, I am happy for that  .
Thanks for your post Wadey3. 
I don't think many people here have tried alternatives, or they just don't like me  .


----------

